# New Stove



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I was in ebay the other day and saw this stove for heating water or cooking on called the Kelly Kettle, just google it and check it out.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very common over here buddy, been around for years!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.kellykettleusa.com/

Thanks for sharing that knapper.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like a very useful camping/backpacking stove, thanks for posting...


----------

